# Recently started training need advice!



## dipdabs

Started to train a few months back. I am seeing results slowly but the muscle is burning too much fat and I simply can't eat enough to keep up! Although I'm looking leaner I am also looking quite skinny. What can I do to help put on more muscle when training?


----------



## Queenie

Increase your protein intake? You haven't really provided much details so we can't help much... X x


----------



## eezy1

more carbs maybe


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah, diet is first place to look lol


----------



## dipdabs

My diet is pretty good porridge for breakfast lots of fruit, snack on fruit throughout the day. Eat a lot of oily fish like mackerel, I have a lot of chicken and veg for dinner only eat brown bread maybe one portion a day, I only have brown rice and pasta. I'm pretty good at staying away from too much sugar and fatty sauces. I know I probably still dont eat enough though but I simply can't get the appetite for it. Protein shakes I was having one before then after the gym but if I had one before I found I felt too full to train properly. So i can only do one after. I probably go to the gym 3-4 times a week. I do a lot of ab work from home. I don't touch cardio at the gym but I'm always walking the dog and running around after my son. I did weigh 7.2 stone when I began, my body fat was 17% I'm now 7stone and body fat down to 13.9%. My water though is way too high yet I dont stop drinking water, I don't touch coke or anything like that other then water I have the occasional coffee or cuppa tea. My water is like 62% I don't know how to shift it at all. Thanks guys.


----------



## Queenie

Def need to up protein to build muscle. Try 4 litres of water a day and 1000mg vit c  And when u say 'train' - what does that entail? X x


----------



## Jux

Just eat more good foods and train hard.

This thread is going to get a LOT of replies lol.


----------



## Itchy Nips

I think your looking in good shape to be honest.

More muscle then increase protein like RXQueenie said


----------



## dipdabs

Ok il try to up my protein. Like I said though find it so hard to get the appetite for all the food and the time to sort it all! When I say train to be honest with u I couldn't tell you the names of all the stuff I do, I was given a programme shown how to do it and that was it. I can only lift 5kg dumbells, I did start with 2 lol, I do all different ones with them that I think must not only do my arms but shoulders and back aswell. Legs I use the leg press I'm pushing 70 on that as of today, I do calf raises on that 50kg. Leg curl and leg extension 25 but il up this next week. Then end of next week it's time to get a new programme. As I've noticed some other women's posts I too find it hard to do stuff by all the men in the mirrors so I take my weights into the women's room. I don't have any friends that train whatsoever so there is literally no1 to ask. I know I should probably be doing dead lifts or whatever with the big weights but I simply cannot go round by the guys and do this, they poke and prod each other enough as it is. Everything I google is conflicted by another article. I get extremely fed up of people calling me skinny, because I have a little frame it is assumed I'm really skinny, so I would like to be noticeably a little more muscular, not massive but I'm sure you know what I mean! Is there any supplements I could take that would help me that wouldn't fill me up too much to carry on trying to eat loads? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Queenie

Everyone on here will give u different advice too.

Predominantly this is a mans sport  you need to speak to them at your gym and get someone to give u some guidance - I Guarantee one of them will.

With regards to being full up. You just have to carry on eating. See it as fuel not food. Just one of those mental things you'll have to deal with now that you're training and have a goal x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Everyone on here will give u different advice too.
> 
> Predominantly this is a mans sport  you need to speak to them at your gym and get someone to give u some guidance - I Guarantee one of them will.
> 
> With regards to being full up. You just have to carry on eating. See it as fuel not food. Just one of those mental things you'll have to deal with now that you're training and have a goal x x


shes right, listen to the chav^^^ keep eating  x


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> shes right, listen to the chav^^^ keep eating  x


Fckin Chav wtf?

Oh ok fair play.

You're just jealous that u don't have my style!! X x


----------



## Keeks

Yep, up the protein definately, and how many times a day do you eat? Spilt your meals into 5 or 6 meals a day, protein in every meal. If you usually have breakfast, lunch and tea, then just have smaller portions, so they are more manageable. You will get used to eating more, believe me.

As for building up muscle, once you've got your diet right, just keep on doing what your doing, dont be scared to push yourself, and it does take time but keep at it and it'll happen.


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Fckin Chav wtf?
> 
> Oh ok fair play.
> 
> You're just jealous that u don't have my style!! X x


the shocking thing is i nearly do :mellow:


----------



## dipdabs

Hi keeks thanks for advice. I try to eat 5 meals a day but with a job I'm always running around for and a 3 yr old to keep busy I do find it difficult to stick to this. Although what I must ask say I make a big dish of something, instead of eating all of it is it ok to split it have half then the other half as another meal a few hours later or does it need to be something different?


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Hi keeks thanks for advice. I try to eat 5 meals a day but with a job I'm always running around for and a 3 yr old to keep busy I do find it difficult to stick to this. Although what I must ask say I make a big dish of something, instead of eating all of it is it ok to split it have half then the other half as another meal a few hours later or does it need to be something different?


Yeah it can be hard work fitting everything in, and I bet its difficult with children. Yes if you make a big dish, then split it into however many meals you want. I tend to cook in bulk, its easier and saves time cooking every day. You dont need to have something different at each meal, just as long as you do have protein in every meal.


----------



## dipdabs

Ok umm what could I add to porridge to make sure there is protein in that? So if I had porridge with something then 2nd meal say some boiled eggs and fruit, then at lunch some chicken salad with brown pasta, then a protein shake and fruit then some more chicken salad and pasta. Would that be ok? Or I live on baked potatoes with tinned mackerel that's been in olive oil, 2 boiled eggs and loads of cherry tomatoes. I sometimes have it with a sweet potato. Is that meal ok? Are white potatoes bad for training?


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok umm what could I add to porridge to make sure there is protein in that? So if I had porridge with something then 2nd meal say some boiled eggs and fruit, then at lunch some chicken salad with brown pasta, then a protein shake and fruit then some more chicken salad and pasta. Would that be ok? Or I live on baked potatoes with tinned mackerel that's been in olive oil, 2 boiled eggs and loads of cherry tomatoes. I sometimes have it with a sweet potato. Is that meal ok? Are white potatoes bad for training?


For the porridge, add some protein powder to it, and it tastes amazing, perfect breakfast for protein/carbs. Im no expert on diet but sounds ok, sweet potatoes are good, probably better than normal potatoes, but normal are still ok. Just still watch for fruit intake as they do still contain sugars, natural sugars but if eating in large quantities, maybe replace with somethig else if at all possible.


----------



## dipdabs

Ok thanks keeks much appreciated the advice!


----------



## Milky

All l can add is eating gets easier as you go along, l am just starting a new diet and its killed me but l am getting there now...


----------



## dipdabs

Today I have eaten so much and still have a meal to go, and I haven't had shakes today because I ran out. How I'm going to manage with the shakes tomorrow I don't know lol. Then again I think i haven't managed the timing of eating that well. But tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok thanks keeks much appreciated the advice!


You're welcome hun, anytime! 

And as for the eating, you really will get used to it and the more you get used to training and build that up, the easier the eating part will be, you body will need it so it wont be as hard getting it all in.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm worrying a bit at the moment as my childminder is off for 3 weeks which means I have my son full time, when he's at the childminder is really my only chance to get training. I'm panicking that I'm hardly going to be able to get there and lose all my hard work, is it likely I lose it all in a couple weeks?


----------



## Keeks

Just try and do a few things at home if you cant make it to the gym. You can do quite a few things, ab work, some arm and leg work, just do what you can when you can and you wont lose everything in a few weeks anyway. If you're not training a lot though, just maybe watch what you are eating, still eat your 5-6 meals, but just be a bit mindful of what you eat if you're not training like you would normally.


----------



## SkinnyJ

I think more pics are needed to help you out more.


----------



## dipdabs

SkinnyJ said:


> I think more pics are needed to help you out more.


Of me or what I want to look like?


----------



## 1010AD

Kaywoodham said:


> Today I have eaten so much and still have a meal to go, and I haven't had shakes today because I ran out. How I'm going to manage with the shakes tomorrow I don't know lol. Then again I think i haven't managed the timing of eating that well. But tomorrow is a new day!


As people have said your appetite with get better through the weeks little and often is the key to building a good appetite


----------



## Zoe_baby

Heya .

Im the oposite to you im trying to gain muscle . Toned flat stomach but can't seem to shift the fat of the lower part of the stomach. Please help


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> Heya .
> 
> Im the oposite to you im trying to gain muscle . Toned flat stomach but can't seem to shift the fat of the lower part of the stomach. Please help


Eh?

@Milky is this def not a troll? Everything I read from 'Zoe' doesn't sound right


----------



## Milky

dipdabs:3745406 said:


> Eh?
> 
> @Milky is this def not a troll? Everything I read from 'Zoe' doesn't sound right


We have our suspicisions shall we just say and l think we need to act on them.

Can you report the post please.


----------



## LuLuJJ

I never struggle with eating.. i could eat and eat all day! LOL

You'll get there


----------



## LuLuJJ

dipdabs said:


> Eh?
> 
> @Milky is this def not a troll? Everything I read from 'Zoe' doesn't sound right


You reckon? Why so?


----------



## dipdabs

LuLuJJ said:


> You reckon? Why so?


Just do, lots of threads and comments she has made dont sound right


----------



## LuLuJJ

dipdabs said:


> Just do, lots of threads and comments she has made dont sound right


Hmmm.. i'll have to keep my eye out!


----------



## Queenie

dipdabs said:


> Just do, lots of threads and comments she has made dont sound right


Lol she's just young and seeking attention.


----------



## Zoe_baby

Hehe im not a troll . I`m here the same reason as everyone else to learn and improve my body. How is that attention seeking? Jelousy gets you nowhere chick


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> Hehe im not a troll . I`m here the same reason as everyone else to learn and improve my body. How is that attention seeking? Jelousy gets you nowhere chick


 @RXQueenie yeah don't b jealous hahaha wtf


----------



## Queenie

dipdabs said:


> @RXQueenie yeah don't b jealous hahaha wtf


Me??


----------



## Queenie

Zoe_baby said:


> Hehe im not a troll . I`m here the same reason as everyone else to learn and improve my body. How is that attention seeking? Jelousy gets you nowhere chick


Sweetheart... Saying in one thread u have a boyfriend, then in the next thread saying you're really upset and "who'd like to give me a cuddle hehe" - that's attention seeking. If u want to learn and improve then go ahead, but it's stuff like the above that will lead people to believe that you're trolling 

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## Zoe_baby

Dipdabs that comment was aimed at you dippy is that your nickname hehe . I reported u for rudeness calling me a troll bye dont talk to me


----------



## dipdabs

Zoe_baby said:


> Dipdabs that comment was aimed at you dippy is that your nickname hehe . I reported u for rudeness calling me a troll bye dont talk to me


The only dippy one round here is u I'm afraid, hence why lots think you're a troll and come across as one to me. Been a few threads now you have made, ive seen and thought 'WTF' then theyve been closed very Quickly because of how stupid they are. You have had lots of advice since joining and people trying to help which you dont seem to take any notice of judging by the first comment you made on this thread, a thread which is yet another old one you have pulled up. Don't tell me not to talk to you if u r then going to send me PMs either LOL


----------



## RascaL18

dipdabs said:


> I would put a naked avi up but it's against the rules.


 no its not....... pm me it!!!!


----------



## Milky

Cleaned up

:thumbup1:


----------



## RascaL18

Milky said:


> Cleaned up
> 
> :thumbup1:


HEY we was almost in there!!


----------



## dtlv

Wow, good thread derail and member fight... anyway, for the original question, is hard to assess what's needed from a single post but chances are you simply need a greater energy intake. Aim to add an average 250kcals to your daily intake and try that for a fortnight/three weeks.

If it doesn't appear enough then add the same amount again. Keep tweaking in small amounts like this and you'll eventually hit your optimum, and by being methodical with small increases you'll get there without danger of overeating along the way.

I suggest making up the 250kcals with something providing roughly 30-40g of carbs or carbs and healthy fats and 20-30g protein.


----------

